# Milwaukee 12v new line



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone buy any of the new line that has come out? Rep with Mill Supply told me there are some new innovations that are supposed to dramatically improve the performance. 

Right now I use the original driver and pvc shear and love both. Looking to expand my 12v collection. Driver stays in tool bag at all times and shear is within reach at side door of van.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

You talking about their "Fuel" collection? I haven't tried them, but would love a review on it though.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

All the 12v Milwaukee tools I have bought have been crap. The Hackzall lasted about 2 months then died and the only thing it would cut was sheetrock.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

I love the 12v copper cutter did a huge 100% copper job in a nursing home I do believe that copper cutter had a large role in the bonus I got from that one. Only bad thing is apprentices almost have a heart attack when you tell them they have to use a non power cutter


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I have the tubing cutters too. They rock it!!!


Does any one make a powered pex crimper??


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Will got overheated in the ditch last summer and never recovered...don't listen to him :no::laughing::jester:

I love the 12v line. I'll be keen to here reviews on any new innovations :yes:


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I have the tubing cutters too. They rock it!!!
> 
> Does any one make a powered pex crimper??


Yes there is one but I haven't seen it


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Will got overheated in the ditch last summer and never recovered...don't listen to him :no::laughing::jester:
> 
> I love the 12v line. I'll be keen to here reviews on any new innovations :yes:



I did over heat in a trench last year for sure, hell it was 100+ degrees like 100 days in a row or something last year, but the 12v line sucked before that:thumbsup:.


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

*great tools*

I have the 12v impact driver, screw gun, drill, hacksall and flashlight. Problems with my tools have been user error; drill locked up after I put it away wet. Hackzall went south after I cut a 1 1/2 copper drain to get access to a clog. Customer failed to tell me they used drain cleaner. Tried to clean it up but it locked up anyhow. These proplems could have happened with just about any cordless tool out there.


----------



## plumb1bob (Dec 14, 2012)

*forgot one*

:whistling2:flashlight lens also melted, left it on in toolpouch with full battery, it oveheated and blistered the lens.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

haved used the Milwaukee 18 volt fuel drill like it works real good so far lots of power right down to the end of batterie charge hasn't bogd down even under hard drilling with 2" auger bit.


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I have the tubing cutters too. They rock it!!!
> 
> Does any one make a powered pex crimper??


If you have the cash
http://www.pexsupply.com/Viega-5605...l-Kit-with-1-2-3-4-1-PEX-Press-Jaws-5441000-p


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Holy chit batman


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I second that. Wow. Ill hand crimp. 

My M12 worsbo tool even though it comes with a 1" head does not like 1"


----------



## dmar2053 (Feb 6, 2013)

i have most of the m12 line. The extened batteries are a must esp. for the worsbo expander, and I am not very impressed with the inspection camera.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought the little 12v drill for my wife, it's perfect size for around the house and works well on the job site. The impact gun I keep in my veto pack, has lots of power, no complaints. The 12v hachzall is decent but under powered, I would rather have gotten the 18v model, but it does take a beating been soaked several times and keeps going. It's decent up to 1" ips or 1-1/2" copper and all plastic. It's small enough you can chop off toilet bowl to flange brass bolts with it.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the following M12 tools, propex expander tool, tubing cutter, pvc/abs shear, inspection camera, hacksall and led flashlight. Also have two extended life batteries.

The tubing cutters are awesome, a huge time saver. The shears work well with 1 1/2" ABS and not as well with 2". The M12 propex expander is also a good tool, much lighter than the Rems expander that now sits on my shelf. Like someone else said the extended life batteries make all the difference and are a must have.

I borrowed a friends M12 Multi-Tool last week, I was impressed on how well it worked. I will be shopping for one soon.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> I second that. Wow. Ill hand crimp.
> 
> My M12 worsbo tool even though it comes with a 1" head does not like 1"


Mine works fine with 1". Try uprading your battery to the extended life

Amazon.com: Milwaukee 48-11-2402 M12 XC Lithium-Ion Cordless Tool Battery: Home Improvement


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Plumb Bob said:


> Mine works fine with 1". Try uprading your battery to the extended life
> 
> Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-48-11-2402-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Battery/dp/B002ZM6R12/ref=sr_1_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361122683&sr=1-2&keywords=48-11-2402+M12


Thanks I will get a couple. Cause I like the tool.


----------

